# Форум 1С > Конфигурирование, программирование 1С - Предприятие > 1С - Предприятие 8.0, 8.1, 8.2, 8.3 >  Очень надо выгружать из 1С Розница (АПТЕКА) в бухгалтерию 2.0 документы Установка цен

## AndreyArg

Очень надо выгружать из 1С Розница (АПТЕКА) в бухгалтерию 2.0 документы Установка цен номенклатуры. Подскажите как это можно реализовать

----------


## DMLangepas

реализовать как? с Помощью выгрузки по правилам
либо Конвертацией данными можешь

----------


## AndreyArg

Помощью выгрузки по правилам, но нужно дописывать правила, а я этого не умею. Может кто подскажет как их поправить?

----------


## Roadman

Как поправить? Этому надо просто научиться :-)
А чтобы научиться надо поставить конфигурацию "Конвертация", проблем-то.
В свое время мне хватило 3-х часов, чтобы в этом разобраться...
Так что не теряй время на ожидание, качай "конвертацию" и вперед :-)
Ну "Конвертацию" свеженькую найдешь запросто на buhgalter103.com

----------

